# java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserv



## guest - marc (21. Jul 2004)

ich habe den fehler (wie im titel):
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver

mir ist schon klar dass der JDBC treiber nicht gefunden werden kann, aber ich weiss nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe!

ich habe den treiber auf nem server installiert, und aufm server auch den classpath angepasst!
die dbconnection die ich geschrieben habe, weisst ebenfalls keine fehler auf!

wo könnte ein fehler sein?
bitte helft mir, ich bin um jede hilfe überaus dankbar!!

mfg
marc


----------



## Guest (21. Jul 2004)

Hängt davon ab, was es für ein Server ist.
Bei einem ApplicationServer musst Du
extra noch die Datenquelle Konfigurieren,
dann greifst Du über JNDI darauf zu.
Die Einstellungen sind dann auch noch
vom Server zu Server unterschiedlich.

Mehr Input bitte, dann kann Dir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## guest - marc (22. Jul 2004)

okok, sorry war gestern etwas knapp dran!

also:
- win2000 server & mssql db

dazu habe ich diesen jdbc treiber hier installiert:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b6-f8e1-4bd6-947c-0fc5bf05bf71&DisplayLang=de

ich habe den classpath um diese pfade ergänzt:
C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Driver for JDBC\lib\msbase.jar;
C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Driver for JDBC\lib\msutil.jar;
C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Driver for JDBC\lib\mssqlserver.jar;

connection - klasse:
die geschriebene connection weisst so denke ich keine fehler auf, da sie bei anderen db's funktioniert!

es grüsst marc


----------



## Guest (22. Jul 2004)

Was pasiert, wenn Du es so aufrufst?

java -classpath ".;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Driver for JDBC\lib\msbase.jar;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Driver for JDBC\lib\msutil.jar;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Driver for JDBC\lib\mssqlserver.jar;" dein.cooles.java.Programm


----------



## guest - marc (23. Jul 2004)

dan bekomm ich

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Connect/java
```

hier mal code von der Connection.java

```
private java.sql.Connection con = null;

	private final String url = "jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://";

	private final String serverName = "10.60.61.35";

	private final String portNumber = "1433";

	private final String databaseName = "DBName";

	private final String userName = "UserName"; 

	private final String password = "Passwort";

	private final String selectMethod = "cursor";

	// Constructor
	public Connect() {
	}

	private String getConnectionUrl() {
		return url + serverName + ":" + portNumber + ";databaseName="
				+ databaseName + ";selectMethod=" + selectMethod + ";";
	}

	private java.sql.Connection getConnection() {
		try {
			Class.forName("com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver");
			con = java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(getConnectionUrl(),
					userName, password);
			if (con != null)
				System.out.println("Connection Successful!");
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
			System.out.println("Error Trace in getConnection() : "
					+ e.getMessage());
		}
		return con;
	}
```

sieht hier jemand n fehler? müsste doch funktionieren oder?


danke

mfg marc


----------



## Guest (23. Jul 2004)

Ist Dein Programm auch in einem oder mehreren Jar-Dateien drin?
Wenn ja, dann musst Du alle benötigten Jar's in classpath aufführen,
nicht nur die MSSQL-Treiber.

-classpath ".;.\dein-programm.jar;C:\Programme\Micros....


----------



## guest - marc (23. Jul 2004)

also wie jetzt?

ich habe das programm auf meinem rechner auf laufwerk C:   ! ausführen tu ich des direkt in eclipse! ich habe nur das java file, kein jar file!

mfg marc


----------



## Guest (23. Jul 2004)

Du musst die drei Jar-Dateien in die
Projektdatei einfügen.

Gehe dazu mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Projektnamen,
dann unten in dem Popup auf "Properties".
Wähle in der Liste "Java Build Path"->"Libraries" und
klicke auf "Add External JARs".
Rest sollte klar sein.


----------

